# preventing snake bites



## jimsmith127 (Jul 5, 2013)

hi, i was wondering, i'm coming to Queensland in November and i'm looking for advice on the best footwear to use while cutting grass in the heat. i have heard that gum boots, (wellingtons) are the safest, but was wondering if there are any others i can wear as i tend to wear training shoes most of the time

thank you in advance


----------



## Volcanicash (Nov 27, 2013)

My advice, stick with the gum boots!

Geoff


----------

